
Google Graveyard – Killed by Google - batch12
https://killedbygoogle.com/
======
coding123
AngularJS which refers to the 1.x branch. I recently did some updates to a 1.x
codebase. I migrated it to typescript and changed the components to classes.
Surprisingly all compatible with it. It was actually pretty comparable to
modern Vue. It felt like a modern framework.

